# Tivo Mini has YELLOW light on front



## Bruc (Oct 16, 2016)

I have had 4 tivo minis since 2013 and a Roamio Pro. After some frustration getting them all working (in spite of tech support telling me repeatedly the minis don't work with switches) they were all working fine until Oct 2016. One mini was not used for 5 months recently and not connected to power. Totally OFF. I turned it on again (with all the same previous connections to MoCA and TV) and I got NOTHING on the screen of the TV, in fact the TV detected nothing connected to HDMI input. I noticed the small light on the front of the Mini looked "yellowish" or maybe light orange in color. All my other Minis had a white light. 
I tried using different Mini power supplies, and connecting to other TVs and still NO display on any TV. I called Tivo Customer support and the final answer was that the mini needed replacement and that would cost me at least $80 since it was out of warranty. 
As a last resort, I decided to connect ethernet cable to the Mini and power it up one more time. Still a yellow light on the Mini, but I noticed the ethernet connection on the back of the Tivo indicated it was connected and possibly receiving data. I found what IP address the Mini was using and after 30 minutes, I tried to HTTP to that IP address. I was surprised to find that I got the TIVO welcome screen! I checked the Mini and the light was now white and when I turned on the TV, I saw that the Mini was operating normally.
If you have a MINI that has been off for a while and you see a yellow light when you power it up again, just wait a while and it might actually start working again!


----------

